# Craigslist for free props!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was browsing craigslist the other day and hubby suggested that I post an ad for "anything Halloween" donations (props, decorations, costumes and such). I did and in less than an hour I got an email from a woman that said she had a ton of stuff, come and get it.

We picked up the loot today and WOW is there a lot of it! Here's some of our free haul...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats great. I never even imagined to try that, but it looks like it worked. Whats all in that box?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet deal, Cassie! Right on!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

In the box is some light sets and some large sheets of plastic, some orange and some black.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Did she say why she was getting rid of it?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

She and her husband are going on a two year road trip and they're trying to de-clutter their belongings.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted on the freecycler once and couldnt believe the the stuff a lady offered me!! She had a entire shed full of goodies....had stopped haunting her yard when her kids were grown...she gave me half and kept her favs and then contacted me a year later to give me the rest.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Way cool. How do you do Craigslist? Doesn't Craigslist usually cost while Freecycle is usually free? Never been on either site. Is it safe? How do I know people aren't luring people there to kill them?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

craigslist does both free and cost sales wheras freecycle is always free. Ad's are free to post on both.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites.html Once you go to the main craigs list site, just pick your state and city. Then post an add in the proper catagory.

I put my Halloween-stuff wanted add in the WANTED section but specified in the ad that we were looking for prop donations and explained that we were a free home haunt that is expensive to run.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

LUCKY I will have to try that


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats awesome. Congrats on your new treasure.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info Cassie. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Great find, congrats. As the saying goes, "ya never know what you can get unless you ask" Good for you!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Cassie for the tip. I checked it out yesterday, didn't find any props under $250, but I _did_ find a $60 Boba Fett costume for $10 for my son for Comic Con this weekend.
Thanks again!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this, I always forget about that site.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Its been a couple days and no luck yet. I will keep trying though.


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I never thought of doing this before. I will give it a try too.


----------

